# .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

VW 2.1L 8v
.70 turbo
intercooler
forged pistons & rods
3" exhaust
haltech management
heavily worked head
wilwood brakes
NOS: 160hp
power: 390hp @ 1,5 bar / 550hp on juice
















































































Like it?!








Andre


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Gigante)*

Nice.
Very nice.
Didn't know the motors in the Gols were mounted like that.

Any dyno sheets?


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (VRpoweredA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRpoweredA2* »_Didn't know the motors in the Gols were mounted like that.

Yep, ALL them.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Gigante)*

FWD or AWD?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (vdubspeed)*

nice setup, how about an update from the drag scene down there?
and, how do the trannys on those GOLs hold up?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Did allen move to Brazil?


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_FWD or AWD?

Front


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_
and, how do the trannys on those GOLs hold up? 

Yes please share as the fox shares the same setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you guys have Limited Slip Differentials as well?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Did allen move to Brazil?

160hp NOS


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (vdubspeed)*

Looks somewhat like my engine bay.Glad to see your making 390 Hp on a counterflow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Gigante)*

Nice. What size injectors?


_Modified by bobqzzi at 3:05 AM 3-17-2005_


----------



## 12Sec Rado' (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (bobqzzi)*

Where is the intercooler?







And please tell us what this car traps 1/4 mile......Thanks.I know you are not running alchohol,and I see no intercooler,so I am pretty "amazed" at the HP claims........I read above it says "intercooler",where is it?
Am I the only one that noticed that the brakes have never been used(as in never been driven),and there is no breather on the valve cover......just the rubber bung,if this car had ever even ran,there would be oil pissed all over the valve cover,and dripping down all over the motor.......and I see a Haltech/FMU setup,that is a odd combo....is this a 550hp "show car"







I make no apologies,I am just a skeptic.....the last "500hp 8V that looked that pretty and had big brakes " came from Greece.......


















_Modified by 12Sec Rado' at 8:09 PM 3-16-2005_


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Gigante)*

GOOD GOD!





















now thats a f***ing 8v!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (12Sec Rado')*


_Quote, originally posted by *12Sec Rado’* »_and I see no intercooler,so I am pretty "amazed" at the HP claims........I read above it says "intercooler",where is it?

Appears to be in the bottom right hand corner.You can see some of the core.Follow the piping from the Plenum Box.

_Quote, originally posted by *12Sec Rado’* »_
Am I the only one that noticed that the brakes have never been used(as in never been driven),

Thats how my discs look









_Quote, originally posted by *12Sec Rado’* »_
and there is no breather on the valve cover......just the rubber bung,if this car had ever even ran,there would be oil pissed all over the valve cover,and dripping down all over the motor.......

Thats how most of the 8V's are ran over in Panama/Brazil/Argentina
This is a Fox 8V Turbo,I have a picture of a tube just running to the ground from the valve cover.









_Quote, originally posted by *12Sec Rado’* »_
and I see a Haltech/FMU setup,that is a odd combo....

Was confused by this @ first after realising he was still using the stock Distributor/Ignitor system but I dont doubt its power #'s as the 8V's out of south america have been known to make serious power without alcohol injection.
Maybe we should give him the chance to explain himself.


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Wizard-of-OD)*

pretty darn cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrkil (Jul 25, 2004)

i want the old gol complete cooling tins and alternator and the dual carbs that go with it.
you think you could get me that and ship to canada?










_Modified by mrkil at 9:34 PM 3-16-2005_


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Gigante)*

looks crazy throttles and turbo great response love to see more pics and know amore abou it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Gigante)*

Awesome, I've never seen one!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Gigante)*

i like it ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

all three look totally stock.


----------



## jernest (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_FWD or AWD?

RWD!!! "Repost:" Sorry guys I always thought these cars (Gol/ Pointer) had the traction in the rear... My mistake.... FWD!!!!
Beautifull work!!! Also want to see dino's numbers.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by jernest at 8:16 PM 3-23-2005_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (12Sec Rado')*


_Quote, originally posted by *12Sec Rado’* »_Where is the intercooler?

I doubt the power as well but a lot of brazilian drag cars use alky, even everyday street cars








sick
Paul


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (jernest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jernest* »_
RWD!!!


**** or pay attention....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (jernest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jernest* »_RWD!!!








...know your longitudinal's


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Looks somewhat like my engine bay.Glad to see your making 390 Hp on a counterflow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Figured you'd find this !








8V power


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_...brazilian drag cars use alky, even everyday street cars

My car runs on alcohol (ethanol). Daily driver, not a drag one.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_
My car runs on alcohol (ethanol). Daily driver, not a drag one.
 
Yes, that's why i said that a lot of your cars down there do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60COUPE (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (killa)*

too sweet


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_8V power

Know your roots...








2 Projects both @ the far ends of the VW 4Cyl World.
One 8V and the other a 20V...too bad I only have the funds to finish off one








Hey Gigante...post up more pictures of charged Fox's/Audi 80's from Brazil.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Wizard-of-OD)*

My website...
- http://www.tuningbrasil.com/voyagefotos.htm (Fox)
- http://www.tuningbrasil.com/passatfotos.htm (Passat)








- http://www.hotcampinas.com/new...).jpg
- http://www.hotcampinas.com/new...7.JPG
- http://www.hotcampinas.com/new...1.jpg


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Just another reason to want to move to Rio.......fighting capitol of the world.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Gigante)*

what's the hp on that one? the 16v that is.
Paul


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_My website...
- http://www.tuningbrasil.com/voyagefotos.htm (Fox)
- http://www.tuningbrasil.com/passatfotos.htm (Passat)


you my friend just made my day,Upload more pictures of longitudinal set ups Please.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_







...know your longitudinal's


What the hell is that? Are foxes RWD?! Im so confused.....

~ Z


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_What the hell is that? Are foxes RWD?! Im so confused.....
~ Z

Last RWD VW made was the bettle








All watercooled VW's (except Vanagon) were either FWD or 4WD (Syncro/4-Motion,Quattro)


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wow, you dont know sarcasim when you see it


----------



## nabilsx (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Zyzzyan)*

Gigante: I guess the right front tire is in the opposite direction, check the rotation pattern on that wheel.







nice setup though. sweet.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: .: My friend's VW GOL - 550hp (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_Wow, you dont know sarcasim when you see it









....nope








Back to how much Fox's rule


----------

